# Kobi the Plumber



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not even going to try to explain why this dog does the silly stuff he does. Anyone else have a dog that does this crazy stuff?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym0CbfHpEvQ


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

No, Willie must be pretty laid back. He doesn't do stuff like that. But your video is hilarious and very cute!! He's really trying to get to the bottom of it. It cracked me up. He is so cute!


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

i like the sounds he makes with his sniffing... haha good 1


----------

